# Discharge on pantyliner



## Allie84

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping someone can help me feel better about this. :flower:

I wear a pantyliner everyday and I get the normal milky discharge, sometimes a bit wet and watery, sometimes it looks a bit yellow. No distinct smell, no infection (was treated for BV a month ago with antibiotics).

But towards the end of the day I always notice a tan staining on the pantyliner on some places. It's not every day but it's been happening for weeks. It's dry and I wouldn't say it's brown, just kind of beige/tan color on the pantyliner.

I saw the midwife today and she said it's normal, it's fine, my 20 weeks scan was good and my cervix was long and closed, etc, but my What to Expect book says brown staining can indicate threatened miscarriage!!

Whenver I Google this I get scary things.

Is it just the discharge drying to this funny color? Does anyone else notice this? Maybe I should change my pantyliner more than twice a day?


----------



## finallyready

I get that if I don't change my paintliner for a long time...I wouldn't call it brown or red...just a beige colour (I know what you mean)so I would say maybe change your liner more often on days you feel you need to. Don't stress darling!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you! :hugs:

I usually change it after work and before bed but it might be good to change it at lunchtime or something as well. If this is happening just because I'm wearing it too long, that's kind of ewww lol.


----------



## MrsH86

Hey, I was told that the milky discharge turns that colour when it comes in contact with the air, so I think it's your usual discharge but as the air touches it it's discolouring. I get it too, have had all the way through and panicked at first but if it was spotting you'd have it that colour straight away not at the end of the day. Hope that helps x


----------



## cantwaitforu

I get this too! Usually I find that I'll have it for a day or two, but then it will go away for one or two weeks. I've had it on and off all throughout my pregnancy. Nothing to worry about! :)


----------



## pumpkin613

Sometimes my discharge will dry a yellowish color as well. This might be a little tmi but, when it first started happening it was in my undies. I kept an eye on it, and saw when it was milky/clear at first and then after a few trips to the ladies room that the same milky/clear spot had now become a little darker almost to a yellow/tan color. It does happen, it's all part of the fun. :wacko: Believe me, I've checked my fluids more times than I would have liked in the past few months. :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone. :) It's reassuring to know it's normal. Even when the midwife said it was okay I wasn't sure what to think. 

I think I'm a little too obsessed with looking at my dishcharge to be honest! Probably shouldn't scrutinize it so closely. :blush:


----------

